# Question about my configuration



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a concern, that was brought to light in another thread here. My main speakers are Mission 765 towers, They are 4 ohm and the Samson Servo 4120 that I use is rated at 4ohms into 4 channels but in bridged mode (two channel) it says only run 8ohm speakers? This is what the manual says...
WARNING: Bridge stereo mode is to be used only when theServo Quad Amplifier is connected to an 8 ohm speaker load.
Use of bridge stereo mode with speaker loads of 4 ohms or less can result in severe damage to the Servo Quad Amplifier due to excessive heat and current limiting and will void your warranty!
My question is I have been running this amp this way for at least 6 months and it seems fine, it doesn't get hot just warm and I never run it much past 50% of its maximum level. 
Should I be concerned?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I hope the expert will post soon ... in the mean time, I think that if you have been using this set up, and you don't push your amp and never have any problem, you can keep it :dontknow:

I'm still learning about HT's, Audio, etc., and I don't know why are you using a bridge mode to power your speakers (I'm asuuming more power, Right???) ... I read about bi-amp speakers (Is this correct??? ... when you use an amp for the lows and one for the highs) ... and I'm wondering if you can do this with your speakers instead of the bridge mode .... :dontknow: ... just an idea :hide:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, thats actually not a bad idea my speakers are bi-ampable so I could do that.
The Samson is a 4 channel amp with 120watts perch at 4ohm's but in two channel mode it gives 240watts into each channel but at 8ohm's. Its got a huge Toroidal Power Supply in it.


----------

